# About partner resident visa



## tiramisu (Aug 3, 2012)

If I have a skilled employment after I get the job search visa, then apply for resident visa.

And If let says I have included my partner in my skilled migrant application, and my partner does not have any recognized qualification, then is my partner must find a job there? How about my partner's resident visa? Is it once I got the resident visa, my partner will automatically get it as well? Or my partner need to meet some requirement?

Thanks!


----------

